# Tips to improve your golf swing in few easy steps



## revanthm (Jan 30, 2011)

The game of golf is truly an individual sport. The basics are the same for everyone; however, due to the differences in people’s body types no two people will ever have the same golf swing. Each person will have to adapt their bodies to perform a proper golf swing in their own way.


----------

